# Upgrading from 722K



## jrmy (May 18, 2011)

I am considering upgrading from the 722K and would like to know the easiest way to do it.

Does Dish still require an installer to upgrade? If so, would I be able to buy one on eBay or Solid Signal to avoid that? Are there any benefits to owning instead of leasing?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Some have gotten Dish to ship 922 receivers without requiring an installer... but I think they still like to do it, not only to make sure everything else is right BUT to ensure that you have a broadband connection to connect to the 922.

As for costs... The same monthly fees apply whether you own or lease a 922, so no advantage there.

IF you lease one you pay $200 to lease it... IF you could buy one for less than $200, then you could save money... but I don't know how likely that is to happen.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jrmy said:


> I am considering upgrading from the 722K and would like to know the easiest way to do it.
> 
> Does Dish still require an installer to upgrade? If so, would I be able to buy one on eBay or Solid Signal to avoid that? Are there any benefits to owning instead of leasing?


Yes.

Yes.

No 24 month commitment when you own your receiver.The easiest way is to call Dish Network and ask,or you can PM one of our DIRT CSRs here on DBSTalk.Good Luck!


----------

